
Time to End the Vi/Emacs Debate - seagullz
https://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/226034-time-to-end-the-vi-emacs-debate/fulltext
======
mtreis86
Why limit yourself to only one editor? Learn some emacs basics, learn some vim
basics, use both or either as you see fit. Gedit, atom, notepad++, sublime,
whatever you are comfortable in will work best for you. Whatever your
development cycle best supports is best.

Spacemacs is a nice middle ground and more intuitively usable than either so
that is my main editor. Hard to escape emacs when you're working on lisp due
to slime. Hard to escape vi when you're setting up new machines.

------
steckerhalter
> To further gauge popularity, I counted 22,582 questions tagged with vim and
> 15,667 questions tagged with Emacs on Stack Overflow.

well, Emacs has its own Stackexchange site
([https://emacs.stackexchange.com/](https://emacs.stackexchange.com/)) for a
while now, currently with 13,271 questions, that makes 28938 questions
together, Emacs wins! ;)

------
kwhitefoot
I think the majority of users of each do not debate the relative merits but
simply use them for what they are good for. I use Emacs a lot because I use
org-mode a lot. if there was a stand alone og-mode application I might be
willing to give it a try, if there was a vi based version ditto but I don't
spend any effort to debate the merits of them, I just use what works for me
for now.

------
zombieprocesses
Vi is like C, it just ain't going away because it dominates a niche that it is
perfectly suited for. I think emacs will decline as other graphical/simple
text editors and IDEs keep making inroads.

~~~
steckerhalter
to me as long time emacs user, I see the opposite: emacs is not declining but
gaining users and developers

